# Test TCF Site Now Running



## David Bott

Hi All...

We have a new test TCF site now up and running if you care to play with it and see if you find any issues.

Few things to remember...

1) The data is from over a week ago.

2) When you log into the test site, it is likely you will need to log back into this site when you return based on cookies and the same domain name.

3) The new fast search is running, however only on the posts that are already in the data. It will not index new posts. (It will, just not turned on as it is a cron job that needs to be setup.)

Site = http://tester.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb

Please let us know what issue you may run into vs this site.

Thanks


----------



## David Bott

- When you click on a user name... ADD "user" TO YOUR BUDDY LIST ... is not showing.

- Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid. (We think this is cookie related based on the same domain name being used on the live and test site.)


----------



## Marc

David Bott said:


> - Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid. (We think this is cookie related based on the same domain name being used on the live and test site.)


Yes, I've seen this with a test-vB setup running in parallel with the regular one. vBulletin support had me change the name of the cookie for the test site.


----------



## David Bott

Ah yes, forgot about that setting. Thanks.


----------



## Fofer

Is the test complete? I just tried to connect and wasn't able to.


----------



## David Bott

Test is still running. Not sure when you say you could not connect what that actually means. If you just got a blank page, then you need to be sure you have /tivo-vb at the end of the URL.


----------



## David Bott

UPDATE....We will be moving the site Friday evening 3/13, starting at 10PM ET.


----------



## Fofer

David Bott said:


> Test is still running. Not sure when you say you could not connect what that actually means. If you just got a blank page, then you need to be sure you have /tivo-vb at the end of the URL.


I clicked the link in the first post of this thread about 45 minutes ago. It didn't work, Safari (my browser) said it couldn't find the site at that address. I just tried again, and this time it worked.


----------



## unitron

I've got this site open in Firefox, as per usual.

Opened the test site in Chrome, logged in, went here

http://tester.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525890

duplicated a reply of mine from the "real" version that was too new to make the cut on the test version, and had no problems.


----------



## SullyND

David Bott said:


> UPDATE....We will be moving the site Friday evening 3/13, starting at 10PM ET.


When I click on the stickied announcement I get:



> $bbuserinfo[username], you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Is your account awaiting activation? If you did not receive the activation e-mail after you registered, or changed your e-mail address, please CLICK HERE to request it to be resent to you. (Check your SPAM filters.)


----------



## David Bott

SullyND...I am lost as to why that would be happening for you.

Is anyone else seeing that when they click on it?


----------



## David Bott

If you go here...Does the Trouble Shooting tips one work for you?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=4


----------



## David Bott

Here is what it says BTW. 

Hi...

Just a quick note that TCF is moving to a new server and slightly updated version of software on Friday night.

Starting at 10:00PM ET the site will close as we pack it up and move it to it's new location. We hope to reopen within three hours.

At that time we will also be updating the DNS records for the site which means you will not have access to the new server location until your Internet provider updates it's DNS cache to receive the new IP. We have NO CONTROL over this but should happen within an hour or so of the switch. 

When we close the site, we will post a message about the move, if you continue to receive that same message hours later, that means your ISP has not yet updated it's DNS cache. As soon as they do, you will likely see the site open or a different message that we are currently upgrading the site.

All in all, once done, the site should look and feel the same for the most part. Please kindly report issues you may find in the Forums Operations Center section.

Thank you.


----------



## Ereth

David,

You may have already thought of this but just in case - you should reduce the Time to Live setting on your DNS values now, that way they propagate to remote ISPs over the next two days, then when you make the change, the ISPs are already primed to get updates faster, due to the shorter TTL.

Dig tells me that your SOA shows a 3 hour refresh and the TTL for www.tivocommunity.com is just over 1 hour.

This may be exactly what you want, due to the time window for the change. In which case, ignore me.

But you could reduce user-visible downtime by changing your TTL to much smaller before you begin, then changing it back to your default afterwards. The remote ISPs will pick up the change within the 3 hour maximum and then start looking for an updated file sooner. Dropping the TTL will slightly increase the load on the DNS server, but since it's a short term change, it's not that big of a deal.

Conversely, you could just change the DNS records at the start of your maintenance window, and every ISP should pick up the updates before you are finished, and avoid all of this (which, I suspect, was your plan all along - just throwing this out to be helpful in case it wasn't).


----------



## David Bott

Thanks...Yup, more or less planned that way. But seeing I can not control what ISP's do, I like to give the warning about it as some do not play by the rules. I also use eNom which is an instant change in their root DNS servers, as such, it us much faster as that TTL is zero.


----------



## SullyND

David Bott said:


> SullyND...I am lost as to why that would be happening for you.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing that when they click on it?


This is not a new thing for me, it always seems to happen to me with stickies, but is now working, so I'm not sure if you did something, or if the last time was a fluke. Either way, thanks for looking into it


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Any new features with the upgrade?


----------



## David Bott

"All in all, once done, the site should look and feel the same for the most part."

More or less patches and being able to use an up-to-date TapaTalk plugin. If their are any new "fetures" in 3.8...I am not sure on what they are as all I am trying to do is get the software patched really and get on new hardware.


----------



## Alfer

Will there be a "Like" button added to posts with this update?


----------



## David Bott

Not that I am aware of. That might be in a plugin or hack or would require me to move to a new software.


----------



## Arcady

The "like" button is an addon to 3.8.5 I believe.


----------



## Fofer

I've seen that add-on on many of my favorite forums running vBulletin 3.8.x. It may seem silly at first, but it has one very positive effect on discussions, in that it largely eliminates the "+1," "+10000!" and "this!" posts people often make to show simple agreement. It cleans up the clutter quite a bit, encouraging a low signal-noise ratio.

I would love, love, love to see such a "like" button added to posts/threads here on TCF.


----------



## David Bott

I just looked in the test Admin area for the settings and I do not see any "like" feature. At least I could not find it.


----------



## Fofer

It's the popular, time-tested, gratitude-building vBulletin add-on called:

[AJAX] Post Thank You

Spread good vibes, with thanks. It puts the "u" back into "Community."


----------



## David Bott

Thank You. Will look to get to it after we are sure all is well.


----------



## waynomo

DavidTigerFan said:


> Any new features with the upgrade?


I'm now seeing the names of people who have been quoted in a post in Tapatalk.

It's also showing off a post has been edited.


----------



## David Bott

waynomo said:


> I'm now seeing the names of people who have been quoted in a post in Tapatalk.
> 
> It's also showing off a post has been edited.


Please kindly put your notes in the other thread. Thanks.

Closing thread.


----------

